# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Dikke buik is levensgevaarlijk

## FRANCOIS580

*Iedereen is begaan met zijn gezondheid en zijn lichamelijke conditie. Je gewicht speelt hierbij een hoofdrol, en zorgt voor de grootste problemen. Je streeft daarbij naar je meest ideale gewicht, als het je niet té veel inspanningen kost. Laat je de teugels eens wat losser, dan is het overbekende het overbekende jojo effect daar, en in een mum van tijd is je buikje terug van even weg geweest. En precies hier schuilt het gevaar, levensgevaar. Inderdaad, tot hiertoe was het bekend dat een dikke buik op latere leeftijd heel wat gezondheidsklachten kan veroorzaken. Maar er is veel meer. Wetenschappers kwamen na grootschalig onderzoek tot een verbluffende vaststelling. Buikvet is niet alleen ongezond, het is zelfs dodelijk. Niet alleen voor mannen met het bekende bierbuikje, maar ook voor vrouwen. Wat zijn precies de gevolgen van buikvet, en wat kun je er zelf aan doen om dit te voorkomen of, in het slechte geval weer kwijt te spelen?*

(*Francois580)*


Een *dikke buik* is een gevaarlijke buik. Hoe groter je buikomtrek, hoe gevaarlijker. Hoe gevaarlijk, kwam nu aan het licht tijdens een grootschalig wetenschappelijk onderzoek dat door het Nederlandse Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu (RIVM) werd uitgevoerd. Buikvet is veel gevaarlijker dan algemeen werd gedacht. Bij mannen is een buikomtrek vanaf 123 centimeter dodelijk. Mannen met zo'n buik hebben dubbel zoveel kans op levensgevaarlijke hart- en vaatziekten dan hun leeftijdsgenoten die met een platte buik kunnen pronken. Buikvet is ook een vrouwelijk probleem. Bij hen is een taille vanaf 105 centimeter al dodelijk. Reden genoeg om voortaan niet alleen je gewicht en BMI, maar zéker ook je buikomvang nauwlettend in de gaten te houden. De meest ideale tailleomvang bedraagt voor mannen 102 en voor vrouwen 88 centimeter. 

*Buikomtrek betrouwbaarder dan BMI*


Wie van ons zijn ideaal gewicht nastreeft, heeft hoofdzakelijk oog voor zijn gewicht en zijn Body Mass Index of BMI. Je BMI is de verhouding tussen je lengte en je gewicht. 
Volgens de Nederlandse wetenschappers zegt je buikomtrek veel meer over je overgewicht dan je BMI. Om je streefgewicht te kennen, is immers niet alleen niet alleen je vetpercentage van belang. Minstens even belangrijk is de verdeling van je vet over je lichaam. Voor vrouwen wil dit zeggen dat een vrouw met overtollig vet op haar billen en poep een veel groter gezondsheidsrisico heeft dan een leeftijdsgenote die teveel vet heeft hoog op haar buik.


Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## heks48

hallo ik heb ook een hele dikke buik
Als ik ermee bij mijn huisarts komt zegt ze er helemaal niets over
Hoe gevaarlijk is het dan 
Gr heks48

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Hallo,

In eerste instantie moet je de oorzaak van je dikke buik nagaan. Eet je ongezond zoals in dit artikel beschreven? Volg dan de aanbevelingen in dit artikel en beperk het gebruik van vette en suikerrijke voeding en frisdranken. Drik veel water. Succes en met al je vragen kan je steeds hier op het forum terecht of op mijn mailadres: [email protected]

Groetjes,

francois580

----------


## sietske763

ik ben a symetrisch gebouwd, al mn vet gaat op buik en taille zitten en het rotte is..dat als ik afval het de laatste plek is waar het afgaat.....dus als ik een platte gezonde buik wil ben ik voor de rest van mn lichaam anorexia achtig

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Dat is zeker niet prettig. Je bent nu eenmaal zo gebouwd. Leer dit in de eerste plaats te aanvaarden, maar hou zeker rekening met de raadgevingen van voedingsdeskundigen zoals aangegeven in dit artikel.

Succes!

----------

